# Craftsman Model 917.255920 18HP



## Hillbilly Handyman (Aug 28, 2020)

I have this tractor to work on. I have a difficult time narrowing down just what it referred to. On the front grill, it says GT6000, the side panel says 18HP IC, and the side of the hood has the roman numeral “II” on the front corner. What do I call it? It has a Briggs Twin, Model 422707, Type 1211-01. I am rebuilding it and so far so good. Sometimes parts are hard to locate. I am having some engine problems. It seems that it likes to flood out when I try and start it. So, I am going to put a kit in the carburetor and rebuild the fuel pump. It throws fire out the muffler when I throttle down from high RPM. This may be a carb issue, right? I am going to check compression this afternoon and see what that says. The owner’s manual refers to cylinders by number, but I have no idea which is which. Can some identify which one they consider #1 cylinder. I would also like to check RPM. I need a tach. Has anyone used the Briggs Tachometer, Tool #19200, or Tiny Tach. Any recommendations? Well, I’ll get these checks done. I'll post more as this project goes on. I do think I may have some transmission problems, but I haven’t gotten to that end yet. Check the pictures out for help.


----------

